# TNA Hard Justice



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*August 16, 2009
8 P.M. EST

Steel Asylum Match to become the number 1 contender for the TNA X Division Championship - Suicide and others. 

Three Way Match For The TNA World Heavyweight Belt - Angle vs. Sting vs. TBD

TNA Legends Championship - Mick Foley vs. Kevin Nash

IWGP World Tag Team Championship - The British Invasion vs. Beer Money Inc. 

TNA World Tag Team Championship - The Main Event Mafia(Booker T. and Scott Steiner) vs. Team 3D

TNA X Division Championship - Homocide vs. Samoa Joe*​


----------

